# Vixen Light Show



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello all... After about 3 weeks of building, testing and sequencing sound to light...

This is my first crack at doing this... Some of it is "off" but I think I did pretty good

I proudly present my first computer-controlled light show using an Arduino Mega, SainSmart 16 relay board and VixenLights software.

Enjoy...


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you did well, too

Will this be set up on the front of your house or is it meant to be a tabletop display?


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think you did well, too
> 
> Will this be set up on the front of your house or is it meant to be a tabletop display?


The tabletop is just for the demo... I'll be putting this outside the house on a much larger scale.

The three separate strands that make up the piano sounds will be the legs of my giant 23 foot spider web. The pumpkin will remain the singer/laffer. And the rest is still up for grabs as far as set up goes.

I'll be sure to post another vid with the outdoor set up

I hope to add at least one more song to the line up... If not more.


----------

